# natural way to cure dog of giardia



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone my sister has a 3 month old golden retriever with giardia:yuck:. The vet has treated twice and she still is testing positive. Is there a natural way to rid the dog of this parasite?

Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Is the dog symptomatic? If not, then don't worry about treating it. One-fourth of the world's human population tests positive for giardia. Thirty percent of all canines test positive. If the animal is not symptomatic, then you leave it alone. It has colonized, and will not be "cured" in the animal. It is just a carrier, but doesn't suffer symptoms.
That said, you could always try colloidal silver and acidophiles along with colostrum. But if the dog is not symptomatic, then there is no reason to treat it.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....&bvm=bv.41867550,bs.1,d.eWU&biw=1024&bih=663


----------



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks so much .


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Funny my Golden has this as a puppy too and he had to be treated many times. He had symptoms so we had to keep treating him. Metronitizole ( sp?) was one of the drugs used. It about $200 dollars in vet visits, tests and meds before he finally had normal poop. Nothing natural I ever found, part of the problem is the life cycle of the eggs, you treat they hatch and it starts all over again. 
He has been great ever since, he is 9 yrs old now but it was a rough first couple of months.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Fishzole is a much cheaper way to buy Metronidazole OTC. Jeffers sells it for less than $30.
Colloidal copper might be another option for treating giardia too, but it is harder to find than colloidal silver.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a natural way. You can buy it on Amazon or Ebay. I use it at the first sign of runny poop and it clears it right up.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

If a dog has a high burden or showing symptoms, then often metronidizole for 5-10 days along with panacur for three days tends to really get it out of their system.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wash your hands religiously, especially when your dog has accidents. You can catch it even if the dog is asymptomatic. You don't want that nasty stuff to pass to your family.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Usually just has to run it's course... which can be a pain, because stress can cause it flare up at any time! Usually doesn't bother them after the first year though. Went through this with my Bloodhound when I got her. It came with her :/


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Crikket said:


> Usually just has to run it's course... which can be a pain, because stress can cause it flare up at any time! Usually doesn't bother them after the first year though. Went through this with my Bloodhound when I got her. It came with her :/


It colonizes. They become carriers, but don't have symptoms.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Haven said:


> Here is a natural way. You can buy it on Amazon or Ebay. I use it at the first sign of runny poop and it clears it right up.


Could you please post the name of the product, the link appears to be broken. Thanks so much.


----------



## uglyamerican00 (Jun 4, 2017)

Change their ph and make sure your dog is healthy with lots of exercise. Healthy animals tend to purge the parasite with time. Same with humans.


----------

